# White Bulging Eye



## happygoatfarms (Mar 21, 2008)

One of my does came out this morning with a white film over her eye, and it is bulging. There is a very thin ring of red (assumably blood?) around the entire eye, yet you cannot see the eye at all. There is some seepage from it. Could she have been kicked by one of my other goats? I've never seen this before. Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Gosh, I wish I knew what to tell you to try but I have only ever dealt with a scratched eye or similar and I would wash with eye wash & treat with antibiotic that is for use in the eyes like terramycin. I don't know your situation sounds different but I'm sure someone else will jump in here for you soon I hope.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Pinkeye?
That is how it looks when they have advanced pinkeye, seepage, swollen and white looking. 
I would patch it and give some LA200 for awhile.
Maybe even isolate, so the others don't get it.

Do some research on pinkeye in goats, it can cause the eye to rupture. Right now she will be temporarily blind in that eye, but if it progresses she will be blind in that eye permanently.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
Not see the eye myself it sounds like it may be pink eye, and it can bust the eye if left untreated.

I always cure it by filling it with table salt which will kill the infection, and relieve the pain. She will tearup and the tears will hepl wash it clean.

You can also take a syringe and fill it with about 2 cc of penicillin and *remove the needle *and squirt it directly into the eye and it will also kill the infection.

There is some high dollar medicine you can buy but I never waste my money on it and salt is cheaper.

Saved a lot of eye balls from busting and they heal up nice and can still see later when healed.

If you have other goat they can catch it from the goat also. Keep watching the other eye to see if it spreads.

bumpus
.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

You can also use regular antibody ointment in the eye effectively.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

If it's bulging _*a lot*_, first make sure she can blink and keep it moist, otherwise the cornea can dry up. Had a cat that Lost an eye once because of a head injury that kept him from blinking.


----------



## happygoatfarms (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, after four days of penicillin in that eye, it doesn't really look any better.

What else can we do? This is one of our best milkers, and I don't need any headaches. :stars:


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
Salt


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

happygoatfarms said:


> Well, after four days of penicillin in that eye, it doesn't really look any better.
> 
> What else can we do? This is one of our best milkers, and I don't need any headaches. :stars:


well, what I did when my girl had pink eye was LA200 shots subq, antibiotic ointment in the eye, patch the eye, keep her in the dark and quiet. It took about 2 weeks for her to get over it.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

never ever put plain table salt in an eye. the crystals will damage the cornea and it is very painful for the goat. !!!!!

get some antibiotic if it is bad enough and you feel the urge to treat it. most pinkeye will run it's course with no action. take the animal out of direct sunlight.


----------



## happygoatfarms (Mar 21, 2008)

Susanne, thanks for the info! Since we've never had this in our herds, I had no clue the length of time this could run. How long should I give her the penicillin? We gave it four days in a row, then rested yesterday.

I appreciate the professional advice!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

happygoatfarms said:


> Susanne, thanks for the info! Since we've never had this in our herds, I had no clue the length of time this could run. How long should I give her the penicillin? We gave it four days in a row, then rested yesterday.
> 
> I appreciate the professional advice!


here on my place, i never give less than five days but mostly seven days. 
how does the eye look like today?


----------



## happygoatfarms (Mar 21, 2008)

Am on my back out to the barn to double check. Will post back on!


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE USED TO US SALT TO CURE PINKEYE YEARS AGO.

I had a calf one time about 300 lbs. with both eyes ready to bust with pinkeye. I filled them both full of salt and both eyes were cured, after a second application, because it was so bad, and the calf could see just fine also, with no eye damage.

I have also seen eyeballs bust wide open with untreated pinkeye, and nothing left but an empty hole in the eye socket.

You do not rub the salt in the eye, you pore it in the eye, and the tears will dissolve the salt and kill the infection.

A natural cure ! ! !

Now a days everyone has to have high dollar store bought medicine for everything and half of it does not work

bumpus
.


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

People also used to use leeches. Table salt is good for infection, hence the salt/water mouth rinse, but that's not on an open cut, it BURNS (from where the pouring salt in an open wound phrase for meaning,--- it hurt like he!! comes from). Even if you have gum problems it can burn a bit in the mouth...can you even imagine the pain of having it put in an eye?


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
Yes it may be a little painful for a while to use salt. So is pinkeye when it is already bulging like the poster said.

When you have nothing to use and an hour later it busts, and the VET says if you had nothing you could have used salt to save the eye, and the goat is in pain that is far worse than salt which does not last very long.

The pain will last how long with a busted eye ? ? ?
A week maybe a month.

And then the goat owner says I wish I knew that before, because I had the cheap salt.
But I did not have the high dollar store bought meds which don't always work like they say.

bumpus
.


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

Point taken, and I'll have to take your word on the salt, but I doubt I'll ever have to use it since I usually have Pen on hand, and (frantically searching for wood to knock on...) I've never had a case of pink eye here.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I too, have had a vet tell us during a clinic, that table salt is good. He said just put some in the palm of your hand and get your hand close to the eye and blow it in.


----------



## happygoatfarms (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, I opted out of the salt. But we did use the Penicillin for 7 days. The eye looks better. The eye has a black under rim (maybe the bottom of the eye?) and a reddish-pink on the top. The white is gone, and it is not bulging. Perhaps this was just an infection and not pink eye at all.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

happygoatfarms said:


> Well, I opted out of the salt. But we did use the Penicillin for 7 days. The eye looks better. The eye has a black under rim (maybe the bottom of the eye?) and a reddish-pink on the top. The white is gone, and it is not bulging. Perhaps this was just an infection and not pink eye at all.


You do not want to stop treatment until the eye is completely clear and back to normal or it will come back and a lot harder to clear up if you can at all.

Pinkeye is a infection and Older Vet's and hundreds of thousands of old farmers know how good the salt is, and it works a lot faster than the store bought meds do.

bumpus
.


----------



## michael1 (Aug 23, 2005)

I had something similar happen to my fancy schmancy new enobled buck. One day he was fine and the next I noticed that his eye was weeping badly. The eye was swollen and had a white film. I think he had been butted and it went badly for him. It took a week and a half for the eye to get back to normal. During that time he obviously favored it and stayed just a little further from the herd than would be normal. Today he is perfectly normal. MMmmm, maybe imperfectly normal. But his eye is fine.


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

I have a doeling a few days old and notice tearing but put it off since everyone was kidding at once. When I remembered and grabbed her, the eye was a mess. First thing I thought of was Terramycin that I had in my first aid kit (probably expired but used it) Came here and read the posts but before trying the salt, I read the ingredients on the Terramycin and it's a triple antibiotic so I have using the drug store brand, twice a day and her eye is getting better. I did wait on dehorning her until she is better.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
Not all antibiotics are good for the eye better know before using them 
or the animal could go blind.

bumpus
.


----------



## happygoatfarms (Mar 21, 2008)

The seepage that was there was only there that one day. It was minor. So, I don't think that is a big factor here. The eye this morning was 1/2 normal. It still had a small bit of red, but is not bulging. A goat friend came over last night and said she did not think this was pink eye (thankfully!). She thinks the doe got bumped by another one. But we are continuing to watch it. I can use the penicillin for a few more days if you think it will be beneficial. Any problem with drinking the milk?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Glad to hear she is better.

My vet said one day past all symptoms for up to 10 days when using penicillin.

Doesn't LA 200 burn when squirted on the eye?


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

My little girl with the triple antibiotic ointment (Terramycin or Neosporin) is doing sooo much better so it's working.


----------

